# Sticky  How-to articles to do-it-yourself



## nineball

This is the Dumb Questions Forum but it seems that a lot of people do not explore this site before they post here. There is a Tutorial Forum that already contains most of the answers including things like how to properly set your gains, how to build an enclosure, how to make and use a RTA, how to use WinISD and countless other topics. You can view the forum by clicking on the following link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/

If by some chance the answer you seek in not contained there please ask away in this section and someone will help you out. Hopefully this will reduce the number of threads that ask the same questions over and over.


----------



## tb46of

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Hi,

You send me an email, that opens a page, that forces me to sign in if I want to see what it is, and after signing in it forces me to post somewhere: so here it is.

Have a nice day.


----------



## shamie

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

+1 for tb46of


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

wow, the mods must be going door to door across the world and holding guns to people's heads making them join the forum.


----------



## Andys2000

There are basically no answers in this thread that purports to answer nearly all questions.


----------



## jam0o0

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

great link but where did it go? i was using it earlier today. and now i get "invalid forum" message.


----------



## Dr_jitsu

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Linky no worky....and I was hoping to get all my questions answered.


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

yep this thread is pretty much useless now that the tutorials section has been removed.


----------



## jam0o0

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

missed that i got a response to this. why not just fix the link? 
How-To Articles Provided by our members - DIYMA.com


----------



## gumbeelee

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

would love to read it..................but when i click on the link it says "invalid forum".


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

and what does it say when you click on the link above your post?


----------



## gumbeelee

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

it says- Invalid Forum Specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator.

that is the message it give me when i clink on the link

thanx


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*



jam0o0 said:


> How-To Articles Provided by our members - DIYMA.com



works for me. must be a problem on your end.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

That link works, but the point of this thread was lost with the first link dieing.. 

/thread nobody is reading


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*



nineball said:


> yep this thread is pretty much useless now that the tutorials section has been removed.





Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> That link works, but the point of this thread was lost with the first link dieing..
> 
> /thread nobody is reading


thanks captain obvious!


----------



## kmdracer

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Same nineball from a certain camaro forum?


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

nope


----------



## kmdracer

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Ah, no biggie. Just stumbled across this site. Am reading all the FAQ and tutorial stuff before I start asking too many questions. Saw your name and was wondering.


----------



## nineball

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

i'm on lots of auto boards but no camaro forums.


----------



## kmdracer

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Ah, maybe it was one of the LS boards then. I dunno. The one I'm thinking of had a nine ball (obviously haha) as an avatar.


----------



## Oliver

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

Petty much covers it !

*Thanks *


----------



## jockhater2

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

I am slowing redoing my starter system, and this will be my permanent system.

My cars volts run @ 13.7 volts with my stereos loads on. 

But I want new amps. My old ones aren't mono blocks, they are A/B amps (Power acoustik ov2-2200). So I've been told there efficiency is around 40% so they only put out about 350 watts. I bought the amps when I was 16 and new nothing. But I will say. My friend has an MTX sound system and I don't notice the sound quality difference. My parents house system is a harmonics receiver and all polk audio speakers and I still don't notice a sound difference. I AM NOT AN AUDIOPHILE. I DO NOT HEAR SOUND QUALITY DIFFERENCES. TRUST ME. I have tried expensive $300 headphones also and 1400kbps music and I still didn't notice the difference. 


I just need a practical amp. To power my JL 12W7 (only payed $300) that I bought used, and as I save up I will get another one used.

I have narrowed it down to these amplifiers ( I need 2) I want to spend as little as possible and keep in mind that my cars volts never go above 14v and run around 13.5-13.7 and I do not hear sound quality difference.

My budget limit is $640. I dont want to spend more than $640 for both amps. And realistically I would rather spend less. I just need 750 watts @ 3ohms @ 13.5v lets say to be safe.

Power Acoustik Bamf 5500/1D (I figured with its ratings being set @ 14.4 volts and even if they are lying by 500 watts, this amp should power my 12W7 great.) (Comes with a 2 year warranty and is $250)

Power Acoustik Demon 6000/1D (same thing. even if they are lying. I am good. $280)

Hifonics HFI2500 ($280)

Soundstream RUB1.2500d ($310-320)

Tarantula tx1.2000d ($283)

Picasso ($245-260)

which one is the best for me? 750 watts @ 3ohms @ 13.5volts

If you have a better suggestion. Let me know.


----------



## kenn_chan

*Re: READ THIS THREAD for the answers to (practically) all your questions*

no answers available here!
guess i will keep looking


----------

